# Fudge Funnel - for Mazzer doserless mod



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

When I owned my Super Jolly, I decided to try a doserless conversion - using the infamous Fudge Funnel (which is neither cheap nor easy to source in the UK!).

Anyway, after sourcing one I got as far as ripping the handle off it - and then took the easier, though somewhat more expensive option, and bought a K10 Fresh.

The details of the funnel and mod are here: http://www.coffee-channel.com/2013/05/home-made-super-jolly-doserless-funnel.html

I think it cost me about £25 new

So...

If anyone genuinely wants to try this mod, on their own Mazzer, then they can have the fudge funnel in its current state (sans handle, but with stand if desired - or I can bin that bit!). I'd very much prefer it to go to someone that currently owns a Mazzer and has a genuine interest in finishing what I started, and actually using the funnel to mod their own grinder.

It's free for collection (from Swindon or Reading), and if you'd like it posting then as long as you cover direct postage cost (ie whatever the Post Office or MyHermes (or whatever works out cheapest) charge me) then I'm happy.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

This is a mod that I'd love to try - How about I finish things off and see how I get on with it.

If it's something that I don't get on with then I'll offer it up for someone else to try.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Fine with me Mouse - good luck!

If you drop me a PM with your address, I'll box it up and check out the best postage method and then drop you a note back with the anticipated postage cost - If you have any preference as to how I send it then let me know also.

Cheers,

Shades


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Great stuff!! Thanks Shades, much appreciated









PM in transit


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this - if the Mouse Shaker Mod is anything to go by!

Please post pics!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Will do


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi there,

would love to try this mod on my super jolly.

Could you possibly advise where you sourced the fudge funnel from.

Many thanks

Jonathan


----------



## thanasisnas (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice mod...wish i was faster


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jp19810 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> would love to try this mod on my super jolly.
> 
> ...


Hi JP,

Takes an age to arrive, but this is what your after

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Small-octopus-balls-specialty-tool-stainless-steel-funnel-utensils-taper-funnel-rack-funnel/1298281178.html


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MrShades said:


> Anyway, after sourcing one I got as far as ripping the handle off it - and then took the easier, though somewhat more expensive option, and bought a K10 Fresh.


One of the soundest pieces of logic I've ever heard. You are a wise man indeed.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

...indeed! Strangely, my wife didn't object to the K10F purchase - though was somewhat perplexed by the notion of "giving away" the fudge funnel. Female logic for you...


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's great, thank you



Dylan said:


> Hi JP,
> 
> Takes an age to arrive, but this is what your after
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Small-octopus-balls-specialty-tool-stainless-steel-funnel-utensils-taper-funnel-rack-funnel/1298281178.html


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Obviously I have no experience of this but the pic immediately made me think of paint spraying... either a viscosity cup or a gravity fed paint gun for example:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-Mini-Air-Gravity-Feed-Paint-Spray-Gun-Car-Truck-Furniture-Repair-Tool-Set-/221315558771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33876f6d73

This one has a tank approx 60% of a coke can by volume


----------



## mike00 (Sep 23, 2014)

I've just explored AliExpress and found the same fudge funnel from a different seller with quicker delivery and slightly less cost. Order placed!

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Stainless-steel-taper-funnel-rack-small-octopus-balls-oil-mount-syrup-dispensers-cake/1859244128.html


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Is there still an issue with poor distribution into the basket?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rdl81 said:


> Is there still an issue with poor distribution into the basket?


If you consider the distribution poor with a doser then this only makes it worse. It also clumps a bit more (although not terribly) and static on dry days is an issue.

I would still recommend distribution after dosing, and a paintbrush comes in handy to sweep away statically charged grounds attached to the funnel and in the exit chute. Lens hood mod is an obvious must


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Jp19810 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> would love to try this mod on my super jolly.
> 
> ...


I sourced mine on eBay and paid around £25 for it - though it's identical to the AliExpress ones above, which are about a tenner cheaper but you get it in 6 weeks rather than 3 days.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

MrShades said:


> I sourced mine on eBay and paid around £25 for it - though it's identical to the AliExpress ones above, which are about a tenner cheaper but you get it in 6 weeks rather than 3 days.


Ordering stuff from AliExpress is such a treat, by the time you have waited half your life for it to arrive you completely forget what you have ordered, so exciting receiving random packages with mystery contents in the mail.

I'm a glass half full kinda guy.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Is there still an issue with poor distribution into the basket?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rdl81 said:


> Is there still an issue with poor distribution into the basket?


Pretty rude to copy and paste the same question as if you are being ignored. Especially when your question is already answered.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Pretty rude to copy and paste the same question as if you are being ignored. Especially when your question is already answered.


I am using tapatalk app on iPhone over a 3G network this must have double posted in error....sorry for any offence caused I was not trying to be rude.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rdl81 said:


> I am using tapatalk app on iPhone over a 3G network this must have double posted in error....sorry for any offence caused I was not trying to be rude.


My bad. Too quick to accuse, Iv'e not had my morning coffee yet. Sorry.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Really interested to see what the mouse comes up with on this one! I'll be following closely! Good luck!!


----------

